# t5 bulbs and starters?



## bluegardener (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi. I'm in the middle of setting up a diy t5 system in my tanks hood. I'm currently stuck in the middle since I can't find the answer to my starter question so I figured I'd ask on the forum and hope somone has some experience. I'm using a workhorse 3 for two t5 ho 24" lamps. In the wiring diagram from fulham, there is a note that I should be using starters with linear bulbs. I'm not sure where to install the starters. Do I put them on the hot wire* to the bulb? (*I think that's what you call it). Looking around I haven't been able to find any examples, but I have found a few examples of people using workhorse ballasts without starters at all. Are they not necessary? Could this be better for the lamp, sort of like programed start or something? Thank your for your help.


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

I just ripped the T8's and ballasts out of my hood (woefully underpowered) and rewired with 9 x 35 watt 6500k helix cfl's. All I can say is wow. My ludwigias are turning purple after two days.

Back to your question. The starters were wired directly into the line from the ballast to the light, but not sure if it was hot or ground. I'm assuming hot. Wire one up to test and see if you get ignition, then wire up the rest.


----------



## bluegardener (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the advice huaidan. So there's no change of me blowing something out if I just try it? I'll give it a shot. Does anyone have any shots on the ideal layout with this equipment?
Have fun with your new light system.


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

After doing an inconclusive google search, it appears the starter is wired from one pin on the t5 socket to the pin on the opposite socket. The one site that appeared to have easy-to-read schematics (leonardo-energy.org) didn't want to load properly.

Then again, I had T8's, you have (presumably HO) T5's. I don't think they'd be that different in theory, but you never know. Verify before you try.

Best picture I could find.


----------



## bluegardener (Jun 5, 2006)

That's a great site. It didn't load quite right for me either though, no pictures. It indicates that the starter should be connected in parallel so that it only opperates when the bulb is not lit. When the bulb isn't lit, there is no voltage drop across the bulb so the starter receives a relatively high voltage. When the lamp is on, the lamp sort of shorts out the circut with the starter so the starter doesn't function. This would probably extend the life of the whole system over installing the starter in series. So your diagram depicts the best way to wire them (I've definitely seen diagrams both ways).
That completely answered my question, thanks again, huaidan.


----------

